# Name that aircraft!



## Pong (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a simple game. You post a picture of an unknown aircraft, and then the next member that posts tries to guess what aircraft it is. I'll post the first aircraft.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 8, 2008)

Me-209/Bf-109R racing prototype...
there is already an aircraft identification thread around which is basically the same thing


----------



## Pong (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry...I thought somebody hadn't made this stuff up yet.


----------



## Krabat42 (Apr 8, 2008)

No sweat Pong, come and try Graeme's latest quiz pics at the aircraft recognition thread. New players are always welcome.

Krabat


----------



## kool kitty89 (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/aircraft-identification-v-1737-118.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2008)

Since we all know where the ACFT Recognition page is, I am closing this thread.


----------

